# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  york de 7 ans retiré pour maltraitance

## vieux-os

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* GUISMO
*Type:* Yorkshire Terrier
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							




 UN York de 7 ans a été retiré pour maltraitance , il était le souffre douleur de la famille , il vivais constamment dehors ,  avec comme niche  une cage de transport pour chat , sans couverture ,  un journal ,  faisait office de  couverture pour se rechauffer , il est actuellement hospitaliser  car il a  de grosses douleurs a la machoire, des dents qui ne tiennent plus en place ,des dents manquantes ,  surement  du a des coups , il souffre  aussi d une otite interne , un poils dans un état incroyable , des yeux  fermer du    aux croutes formé ,  qui l empeche de voir correctement , il a mal aussi a une patte avant , il et actuellement hospitaliser et  sera endormi ce lundi matin , pour aller voir de plus pres ce qui se passe  pour sa machoire , il est actuellement  sous traitement anti inflammatoire  car il a  de plus des abses purulent  sur les joues , et il est sous perfusions.....des photos  lundi car je vais le voir  a la clinique dans l apres midi , (apres mon boulot)....c est un York de poils   grisatre ,  pourtant si mignon , mais qui a  eu une vie de merde  jusqu a présent .......je recherche aussi d urgence dans le nord / pas de calais , pour son suivi véto une fa  qui pourrait l accuellir apres sa sorti hôpital , car je n ai pas de fa dispo ,  et je devrais le mettre en box a sa sortie ........merci d aider guismo , ptit York qui na pas eu la vie facile jusqu a présent ........  je précise une derniere chose ,  il a peur des enfants ,  .............

----------


## vieux-os

j ai eu le veto au tel , guismo sera  opérer des dents demain , un bon detartrage sur certaine dent qui sont encore un peu saines , les autres  le  lui seront enlever , une radio de la patte a été faite , il na rien ,  il  a un traitement pour  son otite , il sera aussi prevu pour lui , un carnet de santé , avec des vaccins  car il a été retiré    sans ses papiers ..... no comment ... :: donc on lui refera des vaccins , nous n avons pas non plus la carte d identification ,  (soi disant  perdu ) , une demande sera donc faite aupres de l icad .... il pourra sortir demain apres midi ,  j ai besoin d une fa , pour le mettre au chaud au moins le temps de sa convalescence et de son traitement svp .....car demain je vais devoir le mettre en box ... ::

----------


## esiocnarf

::  vite une FA pour ce petit bout... 
je diffuse...

----------


## vieux-os

merci francoise ,  une fa  temporaire svp pour ce ptit cœur , il ne peut pas aller en box , surtout apres une opération dentaire et une otite interne !!! ::

----------


## poppo

Je diffuse également, petit loup  :: , il mérite une vrai vie maintenant !

----------


## vieux-os

si une personne d ici demain apres midi  se propose de le prendre en fa temporaire veuillez m appeler au 0647334683 , car en sortant  du boulot je vais  direct chez le veto pour le récuperer , et ensuite  devra le descendre    au refuge , .....je ne serais donc pas connecter demain matin   ....

----------


## souricette2

je diffuse sur RescueYork, le forum spécialisé de Nura

----------


## Daysie433

Diffusé pour ce pauvre petit Guismo dans la rubrique "priorités" du forum

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t690...-dans-59#42764

----------


## Phnix

J'ai envoyé un mail à l'adresse indiquée pour me proposer comme FA !

----------


## aurlie

qu'entendez-vous par pb comportementaux ? merci  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

> J'ai envoyé un mail à l'adresse indiquée pour me proposer comme FA !


Stéphanie..... l y a une FA qui se propose!!!  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## vieux-os

oui , suis contente une  fa sur villeneuve d Ascq s et proposer d accuellir notre loulou  ::   je sais pas si c et vous le pseudo phnix , j ai eu  3 personnes pour lui .......je le depose , si il est sortant demain , directement chez sa fa a villeneuve d Ascq,  concernant les troubles comportementaux ....  comme il a peur des enfants , je ne sais pas comment il réagirait avec eux .... dans cette famille la ou il a été retirer , il y en avais au moins 5 , et quand  je l avais a bras pour sortir de cette famille de fou, il s et mis a hurler .....donc j ai mis  en effet  probleme comportementaux , mais peut etre   qu il n en a pas ...il était le souffre douleur des enfants de cette famille , alors  il va falloir de notre coté voir ses reactions avec d autres enfants ................

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le veto ma rappeler... il va mieux , ils ont réussi a le brosser et lui faire un ptit brin de toilette , l opération et prévu demaain matin a 8h30,  il na pas de souci cardiaque ,  pour l instant   on s occupe de ses dents ,  et de ses oreilles , et ensuite on prevoiera une castration , car il n est pas castré ....l etat des dents d apres  le veto , ...... un chien qui a des dents  de vieux chiens , des dents abimé  comme   limé, surement  qu il a du ronger des  cailloux ou autres , des dents casser en deux ,avec le nerf a vif ..... des abces  plein la bouche , ils vont retirer toute les dents ,  qui sont tres abimer et   opter pour un detartrage des  dents   saines ......ce pauvre pepere meme une caresse  sur le bout de son nez , le fais hurler a la mort ........................................... ::

----------


## esiocnarf

OUF................... une bonne soirée....enfin  ::  bravo Stéphanie....

----------


## Phnix

Ce n'est pas moi à Villeneuve d'Ascq, mais ravie qu'il ait trouvé une FA ! Super pour lui ! J'espère que tout se passera bien

----------


## vieux-os

merci phnix, je vous tiens au courant ...... ::

----------


## souricette2

merci pour les nouvelles de ce pauvre petit martyr..;rien d'étonnant s'il a peur des enfants

----------


## vieux-os

je vais chercher ptit père chez le véto ,et le depose  directement dans sa fa ... je ferais des photos  de sa ptite bouille  a bisou......l opération c est bien passer, je mettrai  en toute lettre le compte rendu exacte ,  pour  lui .... a tout a l heure.....

----------


## vieux-os

ptit père et bien sorti de chez le veto ,  vu avec sa fa  au telephone ,comme nous somme rentrer   tard  du veto .... je le garde pour cette nuit ,  et il rejoindra sa fa demain apres midi...le pepere   a  été opérer des dents , 5 dents lui ont été retirés, une  dent a été  soigné par  platrage ,  un detartrage des autres dents  ont été  fais ....il a une double otite interne, des bourres de poils et de cire lui cacher l orifice ,il est sous traitement pour 10 jours  pour ses  dents et ses abces , et 3 semaines pour ses oreilles , il a été  vermifuger, car plein de vers , il a été vacciné aussi ....il a un bon cœur , pas de souffle , avec mes animaux , il na pas peur des grand et petits chiens ,  il ne dis rien non plus aux chats , ni   au lapin qui promène dans la maison, par contre il a peur   quand on lève la main  trop vite pour le caresser , il  tend sa patte ..... le voici au calme chez moi ,  jusqua demain ,  voici une video et des photos  du  pepère .....

- - - Mise à jour - - -


  le voici au dodo  a l instant ....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quelle émotion en regardant la vidéo
Je pense qu'il va vite oublier son sale passé, du moins c'est ce que je lui souhaite ::

----------


## Daysie433

un bien mignon petit qui n'a pas l'air d'en vouloir aux humains  :: 

un peu de bonheur pour lui enfin, merci steph

----------


## aurlie

Ton calvaire est terminé  :: 
J'suis toute émotionnée par la vidéo

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhhhh que c'est mignon...... il va être superbe une fois toiletté.....  ::

----------


## vieux-os

on va le laisser se poser un peu et effectivement   on fera  un toilettage , le veto a essayer un peu de son coté,  il a enlever les  boules de poils aux yeux et sur le museau , mais  voila ,  il n et pas toiletteur non , plus , , car sa se voit  :: ....guismo se  remet  tout doucement, il fais dodo .....

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Magnifique, mais j'espère qu'une procédure est lancée à l'encontre de cette famille , car même si je ne me fais plus d'illusions sur les sanctions , cela évitera qu'elle reprenne un autre animal souffre douleur....
Bravo vieux os, magnifique sauvetage

----------


## souricette2

pauvre petit, mais quelle vie il a eue jusque là ! Mille merci d el'avoir sauvé, soigné et mis à l'abri

----------


## anne06

pov loulou, il ne devait plus se souvenir de ce qu'était une caresse ... merci de l'avoir retiré de chez ses bourreaux !
je suppose que vous pourrez déposer plainte pour maltraitance !!

----------


## vieux-os

ma présidente  a entamé des poursuites , les voisins ont été  alertés et nous préviendront si il  vois cette famille reprendre un autre chien ,la gendarmerie alertés.... c est une famille , de cas social, meme si je n aime pas trop employer ce terme,  pour avoir vu ce que j ai vu , c et horrible ...le pire c et que elle a 5 enfants ,  qui n ont que language , ...des grossièretés ...... et  apparement ce n est pas le premiers cas de chien maltraité chez elle ....une récidiviste apparement .....elle avais été poursuivi pour un autre chien , un epagneul breton qui mourrais de faim dans son jardin , et des poursuites etaient déjà  fait contre elle , mais bon , apparement , la justice na pas fais   ce qu il fallait .....comme dab .......

----------


## frimousse copra

pauvre petit père dommage je suis a bloc je aurais bien prie enfin le principale ses qui a trouver une famille va pouvoir respirer 
on qui a besoin de câlin repose toi petit loup  ::

----------


## la sophie

Bonsoir
si tu m envoie ton nom et adresse en mp 
et le tour de poitine de guismo je t envoie un manteau pour ce petit par la poste

----------


## la sophie

Et la longueur de son dos 
ca m aidera pour lui offrir

----------


## vieux-os

le loulou a rejoins sa famille d accueil ,  cette nuit chez moi , cela c et bien passer , je l avais pris dans ma chambre avec tous mes autres , et je l ai retrouver au petit matin , seul en boule dans le canapé.....je suis aller travailler ce matin ,  j ai demander  a mes voisins , ...ils n ont rien entendu ..... donc apparement il n aboie pas  en l absence  de l humain.....quand je suis rentrer du boulot , il était toujours dans   le canapé ,  il ne reclame  pas de calins , il  reste  dans son ptit coin ,  ...ce loulou a été ignoré de tout ..........par contre quand je suis repartie de chez sa fa ....il voulait plus  me quitter  des bras .....je viens d avoir des nouvelles de sa fa ....tout ce passe bien ,

----------


## poppo

Petit bonhomme.... :: Merci Vieux-os!

----------


## esiocnarf

que de chamboulements pour ce petit.... il ne doit plus rien comprendre...

----------


## souricette2

un grand merci pour lui, il revient de l'enfer sur terre

----------


## vernalde nathalie62

Merci pour ce petit bout de chou !! Je ne comprends pas comment des monstres pareils puissent avoir les moyens d'acheter un york et comment ils n'ont pas eu l'idée de le "revendre"puisqu'apparemment ils ne roulent pas sur l'or. Cela aurait été mieux que de le faire mourir à petit feu !! Quelle honte !! Quelles ordures !! C'est l'asso de Lomme qui le prend en charge n'est-ce pas ? Bonne journée

----------


## Adriana c

bravo à vous de l'avoir sauvé    ::  ::

----------


## Monik5291

Bjr!! Son adoption se monte à cb?

----------


## vieux-os

> !! Je ne comprends pas comment des monstres pareils puissent avoir les moyens d'acheter un york


ils l ont eu gratuitement sur lebon........ :: forcement avec ce genre de site a la c... , on trouve tout ce qu on veut   pour rien ..des fois  on aurait envie de ..................................................  ........................enfin ...vous voyer .....

----------


## Verlaine

Etant donné qu'à mon avis les ordures qui l'ont maltraité pendant des années n'en avaient rien à faire de lui, son nom n'a pas dû beaucoup servir. Pourquoi ne pas le rebaptiser? Nouvelle vie, nouveau nom... 
Il est très touchant ce ptit bonhomme, vivement une famille digne de lui pour qu'il connaisse enfin le bonheur.

----------


## Rose78

Oui il est très touchant et émouvant cet amour ! Ce que je ne comprends pas non plus, c'est qu'on laisse des enfants livrés à ce genre de "famille". Ils mériteraient mieux eux aussi, et ça éviterait qu'ils deviennent aussi pourris que ce qui leur sert de parents !

----------


## souricette2

d'après ce que dit Vieux Os, c'est déjà fait, Rose78, ils sont probablement encore plus pourris que les parents

----------


## Rose78

> d'après ce que dit Vieux Os, c'est déjà fait, Rose78, ils sont probablement encore plus pourris que les parents


Encore plus, je ne crois pas. A l'identique probablement...
Comme certains animaux maltraités qui deviennent agressifs, mordeurs, incontrôlables. En les mettant dans un autre contexte où ils sont enfin respectés, traités avec douceur et où leur vie a de la valeur, on fait des "miracles"... c'est pareil pour les enfants !  Enfin, là n'est pas le sujet ! Et je suis contente que ce pauvre loulou ne soit plus dans cette famille là.

----------


## LANCASTER

A quel moment pourra t il être adopté???

----------


## vernalde nathalie62

Des yorks gratuits dans leboncoin ? Quand je cherchais une petite york, j'ai regardé et aucun n'était gratuit. Bien au contraire. Les chiens de cette race sont très chers. Espérons que cette puce retrouve une famille adoptante qui saura lui donner quelques années de bonheur.
Bonne soirée. Nathalie62

----------


## LANCASTER

j'ai adopté mon york que nous avons sur le bon coin et il a été donné, mais il était peureux, mal entretenu, etc... etc... et maintenant il est super mon p'tit bonhomme.

----------


## vieux-os

guismo restera une dizaine de jours dans sa fa , le temps   des soins ,  de plus apparement le veto a dis qu il n avais rien a sa patte car j avais vu qu il lever la patte , et la fa ma dis ce soir , que  guismo ,  a mal a la patte avant droite ,  lorsque on la touche  , il crie et  essai de pincer , alors qu en faite il arrive a bien marcher quand meme dessus , ....je demanderai un irm  si il faut pour etre sur que se ne soit pas un probleme musculaire ou tendon , .........sinon ,  les gamelles ,  il connais pas vraiment les croquettes ,  ni la patée pour chien ,  apparement il raffole des restes de tables , car  sa fa galere a le faire manger ....elle a tout essayer , mais apparement il n aime que  les pates ......

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Il va vite apprendre que la nourriture peut être bonne, les câlins aussi
J'ai toujours la révolte quand je viens sur ce post

----------


## LANCASTER

Il faudrait lui mouiller les croquettes ainsi elles seraient plus facile pour lui à manger.

----------


## souricette2

on devait le nourrir avec des restes, quand on le nourrissait...Peut-être mélanger progressivement croquettes et restes, en augmentant l apart des croquettes peu à peu

----------


## vani

la vidéo est vraiment touchante, petit coeur de beurre ::  il va oublier la misère avec le temps

----------


## vieux-os

guismo a vomi toute la journée , il na pas de fievre ,ne vas pas en dhiarée .. mais apparement ..ca ne vas pas ....... je retourne   chez le veto demain ....il y a quelque chose qui ne vas pas en lui....l appetit ne viens pas  beaucoup non plus  ....il dors  beaucoup ....j ai oublier aussi de preciser , il a une urine très  jaune ...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Bats toi petit père A l'horizon tu as une vie de chien qui t'attend (bientôt j'espère pour lui) Ton passé ne doit pas gagner ::

----------


## souricette2

oh l epauvre, ce n'est pas possible, alors qu'il vient d'être sauvé ! donnez-nous des nouvelles quand vous en aurez svp

----------


## vani

le corps se relâche ........les problèmes de santé aussi.........il a enfin du temps pour dire qu il est pas bien dans son corps , courage petit bout des personnes sont là pour t aider à présent

----------


## Verlaine

Allez bonhomme, maintenant tu as ton fan club qui te soutient et qui se fait du souci pour toi. 
Je pense aussi que le corps se relâche de toutes ces années de maltraitance, et qu'il exprime ses maux. 
Un bilan sanguin complet s'impose, en espérant qu'il ne révèle de grave.
On attend des nouvelles, et des bonnes si possible...  ::

----------


## pongo26

c'est affreux, avoir déjà perdu des dents à, à peine 5 ans. Ca montre à quel point il a du être mal traité parce que c'est quand même vachement solide des dents.

La vidéo est tellement touchante, il est tout mignon et tellement content d'être caresser. Ma question va surement paraître bête, mais ne risque-t-il pas de souffrir d'hyper attachement pas la suite? Parce qu'il n'a pas l'air d'avoir peur de l'homme, mais ce qu'il a subit va forcément laisser des traces psychologiques non? Désolée je ne m'y connais pas, j'ai juste ma petite expérience personnelle.

Vous avez des nouvelles pour sa santé physiques?

----------


## nura

vieux os  qu'a dit le véto aujourd'hui pour ce petit?

----------


## souricette2

oui, on est tous anxieux pour lui....

----------


## teddy82

Je decouvre le poste.Tant de souffrance a 5ans,pauvre loulou.J'espere qu'il va vite s'en remettre.

----------


## vieux-os

des nouvelles  du loulou .....alors visite veto  rien ,  il na pas en faite mal a la patte , c et juste  qu il a peur avec certains mouvement , il a eu l habitude  surement qu on le tenais de force ou qu on le tirait par la patte alors maintenant certains mouvement , il en a peur, il est sur la defensive ,  alors  quand il a peur , il leve la patte et hurle  ...de peur .....coté vomissement plus rien non plus , le veto pense  a un effet secondaire , du a son anesthesie pour  les dents et le vaccin....il avais recu aussi une injection pour  le vermifuge et les puces , ...je suis allee le revoir ce midi  dans sa fa ,  qui a un grand cœur , qui a aussi notre flasch  chihuahua , ...guismo commence a oublier  ses malheurs il a mis ses vieux demons derriere lui , il respire maintenant le bonheur...sa fa  a essayer de lui faire prendre un bain , bon ca c et pas encore acquis ,  car il a peur aussi ....coté alimentation , par contre ,  il ne mange  que  des restes ...meme croquette humide , il n en veux pas , il et gentil tout mignon , il a fais une ballade  hier au marche de noel avec sa fa ,  et elle ma dis  que quand il vois des enfants , il est heureux  , il va vers eux......je comprendrai jamais , il a été maltraiter par des enfants et pourtant il na pas l air  de leur en vouloir pour autant car   quand il en vois , il est content .......a moins que maintenant , ce ne sont pas les enfants qui le brutaliser , mais plutôt la mere  ?????     sinon voila les nouvelles du ptit père bien entouré d amour  par sa fa  au grand cœur....qui ne veut plus quitter d une semelle ......il la suit partout , quand  elle et devant l ordi , il aime dormir sur ses genoux ........je vous met des photos  du pepere ensuite , on va bientôt  prevoir un toilettage .....

----------


## vieux-os

voici le ptit père en fa  avec tous ses copains , et notre chichi flasch ...

----------


## Verlaine

Vraiment génial que la visite véto n'ait rien montré d'anormal. Vivement qu'il perde ses réflexes de peur mais ça ne saurait tarder.
Il a plein de copains dans sa FA c'est super! Qu'est-ce qu'il a eu le ptit chi comme malheurs?

----------


## vieux-os

> Qu'est-ce qu'il a eu le ptit chi comme malheurs?


  voici son histoire .... http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...option-100026/

----------


## nura

ah merci beaucoup vieux os  pour le résumé  et ces très jolies photos  guismo est un joli  York  un petit gris comme je les appelle

----------


## la sophie

Suis toujours d accord pour lui offrir un manteau ou participer aux frais de toilettage 
ca fait plaisir de le voir ainsi

----------


## souricette2

oh oui, ça fait drôlement plaisir, quand on sait par où il est passé, le pauvre petit

----------


## Rose78

Pour la nourriture, peut être essayer le BARF ? Ca ne lui fera aucun mal, bien au contraire et plus sain que les "restes" humains

----------


## nura

comment va  petit guismo ?

----------


## vieux-os

guismo va bien , la fa  ne veut plus le garder .....il pleure  en cas d absence ...je vais le recuperer  ce soir , pas  possible qu il aille en box , il resteras  a mes cotés en attendant de lui trouver soit une autre fa ,   qui dois  resider uniquement dans  le nord pas de calais pour le suivi veto , ou   soit un adoptant .......

----------


## pongo26

oh zut pauvre pépére, encore un chamboullement, il lui faut donc une famille présente toute la journée? ou d'autres chiens?

----------


## vieux-os

j ai eu plus d info  au tel concernant  guismo , en faite   guismo n est pas encore castré , le veto nous le fais que dans une dizaine de jours  car il viens d etre operer  des dents , il lui laisse un peu de repos et attend la fin des traitement pour pas chambouler    tout ca avec une autre anesthesie .....alors  en faite guismo et porter sur la chose ,  et ennuie   sa fa  qui a une femelle non sterilisé,   il pleure et chouine ,  et tourne autour d elle , et essaye de grimper a sa facon , sauf que ca femelle ,  qui n est pas steriliser a ses chaleurs , alors ca deviens un peu ...insupportable a gerer pour elle .......j ai chez moi une femmelle labrador , de 12 ans , pas steriliser car   souci cardiaque , mais elle n est pas en chaleur , ....je vais donc le reprendre a mes cotés , le temps qu il faut pour sa castration , .....si une autre fa   pourrait me l accueillir dans le nord provisoirement ,  seul conditions , pas de femelles non sterilisé ...sinon ,  droit a un concerto   de romeo qui cherche juliette .. ::

----------


## pongo26

Ah oui en effet ça doit être sympathique :: , je le prendrais bien mais je ne vis plus dans le nord  :: 

j'espère qu'il trouvera vie une petite famille sympa

----------


## vieux-os

guismo a été castré et il est de retour chez sa fa qui a une femelle non sterilisée  et depuis.....guismo est devenu très sage , il ne l embete plus et ne fais plus de concert de chant  .... ::  il a eu aussi son rappel de vaccin il est donc a jour de tout  :: ah au faite aussi , il a été toiletté mais bon la , c est pas encore gagné , il n aime pas le bruit de la tondeuse , alors  on a fais une coupe un peu   moins ras...des photos ce soir ....

----------


## vieux-os

voici guismo   toilétté

----------


## ifecho

> voici guismo   toilétté


Guismo est il propre maintenant ?

----------


## Adriana c

aux modérateurs : pourquoi venez-vous de supprimer mon commentaire ?

j'ai simplement écrit qu'il était beau  avec des coeurs    ::

----------


## vieux-os

guismo lève encore un peu la patte mais ca devrait  rentrer dans l ordre d ici peu ...il ne faut pas oublier qu il vivait constamment dehors , alors il lui faudra   apprendre la propreté .....c est un bon ptit gars qui je suis sur comprendra vite , pour les gros besoins déjà il sais demander .... :: il ne faut pas oublier non plus  qu il n etais pas castré et en chaleur alors il marquer  peut etre son territoire ,  au cas ou une fifille  passerai chez moi ... ::  car ce n etais pas de   flaques que je retrouvé mais des ptites gouttes ......

----------


## nura

adriana  parce que rescue ne veut pas qu'"on dévie d'un poil c'est pour ça  que je n'y viens presque plus non plus ;;sinon  que devient guismo a t'il été adopté  ce bonhomme  que je remette a jour son post

----------


## popngum

Tout simplement par soucis de clarté, un post de 10 pages peut dissuader des visiteurs de s'y pencher, surtout si il est rempli de commentaires qui n'apportent aucune info particulière sur l'animal.

----------


## vieux-os

guismo a rejoins en essai une famille  qui a  un vieux chien , et si tout ce passe bien , il y resteras  en adoption , on croise  :: n embete pas le papy guismo .... ::

----------


## vieux-os

j ai eu des nouvelles de guismo , il est adopté par sa famille ,  :: guismo restera dans cette famille  qui l avais pris en essai tout ce passe bien  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Génial, bonne et heureuse vie à toi petit bonhomme. Vieux os si vous avez des photos... ::

----------


## vieux-os

je dois passer chez lui , pour  aller valider le contrat d adoption , promis j en ferais... ::

----------


## Daysie433

*bonne route à ce petit père et beaucoup de bonheur pour lui à présent *

----------


## annie18

bonjour, je revenais voir sur cette page s il avait des nouvelles.cette histoire nous avait beaucoup touche et là qu elle joie de savoir q u il a trouve une famille.j espere que bientot nous le verrons en photo heureux dans sa nouvelle famille pour sa nouvelle vie.merçi.

----------


## vieux-os

le loulou va bien, ::  nouvelle vie , ,  ahhhh oui au faite il a été renommé  Léo par ses adoptants  ::  ,

- - - Mise à jour - - -




_________________

----------


## annie18

trop beau trop contente je vais les montrer a ma fille.mercil mil fois pour cette photo.longue vie a toi Leo.nhesiter pas a en mettre d autre MERCI

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci vieux os, il a l'air royal pépère le Léo :Smile:   ::

----------


## vieux-os

je viens d avoir des nouvelles de léo (guismo)  il va pas bien , il et hospitaliser pour 48h  minimum , probleme d urée  .... ::   tiens le coup bonhomme  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Pfff après tout ce qu'il a vécu, allez bonhomme on pense bien à toi et à ta nouvelle famille!

----------


## Daysie433

::  *pauvre petit bouchon, j'espère qu'il va s'en sortir*

----------


## poppo

On pense très fort à lui.... ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ca va aller petit père... ::

----------


## vieux-os

j ai eu des nouvelles de son adoptante , etat stationnaire pour l instant .....on va croiser ................ ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Tiens bon petit bonhomme ::

----------


## vieux-os

j ai eu des news ........le ptit est sauvé ,  il est rentré a sa maison ....

----------


## Daysie433

:: *​ génial bravo petit père*

----------


## vieux-os

ptite photo du pepère .....

----------


## Pitchoun'

Soulagée, c'est un vrai battant. ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Pffff, c'est la super bonne nouvelle du jour, repose toi bien chez toi petit bonhomme!

----------


## Liz23

OUF ! Contente pour Léo !

----------


## vieux-os

malheureusement , la guerison était de courte durée , rechute  libre   rehospitaliser depuis ce matin , en accord commun avec le veterinaire ,  il a du etre endormi .......... ::  le taux d urée avait triplé depuis la premiere   hospitalisation , il ny avais malheureusement plus rien  rien a faire  pour lui ................... ::   pauvre  léo , apres une vie de merde  que tu as eu , tu avais enfin trouver  une famille qui t aimais enormement ,  mais la vie a été injuste avec toi ....elle ne ta  pas laisser  plussss de temps  dans  le bonheur que tu avais trouvé  ::  ta maman te pleure maintenant , 3 mois de bonheur était trop cour pour les annees  dont tu as souffert ......... ::   tu va manquer a enormement de monde ptit père , amuse toi la haut avec tes nouveaux copains ,  , la haut , ta nouvelle vie te sera eternelle et sans douleurs ......... ::  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

M*rde j'suis dégoûtée pour lui et ses adoptants.  ::  ::  :: 
RIP petit york, la vie ne t'a décidément pas gâté...

----------


## vieux-os

les adoptants on demander une incineration  individuel et ont demander une ceremonie  pour l accompagner  jusqu au bout ............... ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  *pauvre petit Léo 
tu as eu un bonheur beaucoup trop court*  ::   ::  *repose en paix petit coeur tu as vécu tes derniers mois entouré d'amour 
**
de tout coeur avec tes adoptants que tu laisses dans le chagrin*  ::  *veille sur eux de là-haut*

----------


## Verlaine

Les mots me manquent. Pauvre petit bonhomme, 3 mois de bonheur c'est si court, et déjà si important pour toi et tes supers adoptants. Bon courage à eux, on s'attache tellement.

----------


## Wilo

::  ça ne console pas, mais au moins il a connu la chaleur des caresses, et des soins. pauvre petit bouchon  ::  merci Stéphanie pour lui

----------


## poppo

Vole petit loup miniature, tu as pris une grande place dans le coeur de ta famille, pas juste que 3 mois....tu as du vivre ces 3 mois a fond, enfin entouré de la chaleur d'un foyer et de l'amour, c'est ça qu'il faudra retenir.

Courage a ta maman  ::

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos joli petit ange ::  Courage a ta famille

----------


## jeanne marie

::

----------


## anniec

RIP petit loup  ::

----------


## annie18

je reviens sur cette page je pensais voir de nouvelles photos.j avais suivi toute son histoire.j etais si contente pour .lui qu il trouve une superd famille et voila j aprends qu il est parti pour toujours.trop degoute.j aurais jamais du revenir sur la page.une grande pensee pour son adoptante si merveilleuseje penserai souvent a lui
..

----------


## candy9

Non petit coeur le principal c'est que tu as vécu la fin de ta vie heureux et aimé. Quel chagrin que dot ressentir ta famille.  ::

----------

